# Buckskin? Dun? Qh? Mix?



## RemiandRio (Jul 16, 2015)

What color is this horse? Buckskin? He has the line down his back and is getting darker as the summer comes to an end. Thanks.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I would say he is a brownskin, though most registrations would call it "buckskin". He will probably get _really _dark in spring when he first starts to shed. Dorsal stripe is due to countershading and is not a true "dun" dorsal.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm on the fence. I agree he's brown-based. Possibly brownskin (brown-based buckskin), as smrobs said, but something about the quality of his coat color makes me think brown-based dunskin (dun AND buckskin dilutions).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

Not peachy enough to be dunskin, imo. "brown" buckskin.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I'd say smokey black is a possibility. They can fade to that extent and show countershading that looks like a dun line. What is the new coat color when he sheds off in the spring or his winter coat grows in? Can't see his ears to tell what color is inside the rim.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Subbing


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Depends on the picture! lol

I am going with brownskin. I'd be curious to see better pics of his dorsal.


----------



## Shawin (Aug 30, 2015)

Buckskin definitely. They can be different shades depending on the depth of the bay coat underneath the Cream gene.


----------



## MagaliByakko (Dec 2, 2015)

Hello,

The sooty gene, can he give striped legs(very impressive as a tiger) + dorsal stipe + two shoulder bars ? 

Or only Dun.

Dun and Sooty , can they be combined on the same horse ?

I ask because I have a new arrival at home, her color intrigues me. She's buckskin with legs bars + dorsal stipe + shoulder bars but now she's more as smoky black. She always have dun marks. 

Can she to be dun + sooty? 

She's Akhal-teke breed. I have any informations; Apparently Akhal-teke are a breed not tested for Dun. Is it possible?

buckskin sooty or dunskin sooty? I'd like to know.

Sorry for my bad english, I lack practice.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi and welcome! It is best to start a new thread when you have an independent question.

Is the mare in your avatar? She looks grullo to me.

Sooty is not a color.. more a description of a shade.. Think "dirty blonde" as opposed to blonde. (So yes it can be combined with dun, or any other color). Sooty will not give specific markings.

The markings you describe are dun. Are you saying her color looks buckskin? Either way she definitely has dun as well, so IF buckskin would be "dunskin"

Any dun horse can be tested. I don't know about the breed having dun or not.

So if your mare definitely has dun you need to figure out what other colors she has.. she is either black, bay/brown, or chestnut. She may or may not have another gene (like cream to make buckskin). Dun will dilute the base color on it's own though.

If it's not the mare in your avatar can you post a picture?

I love Akhal Teke's very neat you own one


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

MagaliByakko said:


> Hello,
> 
> The sooty gene, can he give striped legs(very impressive as a tiger) + dorsal stipe + two shoulder bars ?
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum 

As was said before, sooty isn't an actual color but makes any horse color it is on look dark and dirty in areas. 

If your mare is the horse in your avatar, she is grullo which is a black horse with a dun gene. Grullos can go through some color changes depending on the season and amount of sun. 

A smoky black (black horse with a cream gene) actually is a black horse that might bleach in the sun more severely than a black horse that doesn't have a cream gene. 

Hope that helps and your English is really good ;-)


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Sunny is it "grullo" or "grulla"? I've seen both.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Depends on if it's a mare or gelding/stallion. Grullo is masculine, so is used for stallions/geldings. Grulla would be feminine, so is for mares. They mean the same thing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MagaliByakko (Dec 2, 2015)

Thanks.

No it's not my avatar picture, it's Cha in my horse. 

Cha the horse

I have picture as foal and now on this link.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

MagaliByakko said:


> Thanks.
> 
> No it's not my avatar picture, it's Cha in my horse.
> 
> ...


From the foal picture I would say that she is likely either grulla or smoky grulla. Meaning a black horse with dun or a black horse with both dun and cream ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

That foal picture is adorable! Lost of foals are born with primitive markings that don't carry dun, but your guy was pretty extreme for me to think he didn't carry dun. I would agree with grullo or smoky grullo as well. If you could provide a closer photo of his dorsal or any striping on his legs that would be helpful. Grullos do come in different shades with some being more silverish and some being more beige, especially if they're sun faded.


----------

